# G. Loomis IMX 10' 2 pc Surf Fishing Rod IMX 1204-2S SUR



## yxx9 (7. August 2016)

Hi - was haltet Ihr von folgender Rute? Ist sie mit den 14.17 bis 85.05 Gramm Wurfgewicht ungeeignet? 

Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## Muckimors (7. August 2016)

*AW: G. Loomis IMX 10' 2 pc Surf Fishing Rod IMX 1204-2S SUR*

Hallo. 

Du müßtest uns noch sagen, welche Ködergewichte maximal und welche Fischarten Du damit beangeln willst. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## yxx9 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: G. Loomis IMX 10' 2 pc Surf Fishing Rod IMX 1204-2S SUR*

Hi Muckimors - eigentlich wollte ich mit der Rute auf Meerforelle gehen, aber dafür ist sie wahrscheinlich zu schwer. Ich werde sie jetzt für Dorsche, Makrelen und Plattfische verwenden (Molen/Strände).


----------

